# Satellite TV



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi,I need some help with a satellite dish in a property I have just purchased. I am using an old Sky box & can see all of the UK channels listed with todays date & the correct time but if I select most l see the message 'no satellite signal being received'.I can select & watch Sky news, Bloomberg, CNBC, CNN & CCTV. Any help with pointing me or the dish in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

dogwalker01 said:


> Hi,I need some help with a satellite dish in a property I have just purchased. I am using an old Sky box & can see all of the UK channels listed with todays date & the correct time but if I select most l see the message 'no satellite signal being received'.I can select & watch Sky news, Bloomberg, CNBC, CNN & CCTV. Any help with pointing me or the dish in the right direction would be appreciated.


Hello

Perhaps you may take the time to mention just what area of Portugal you are in.

Krystyna


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

dogwalker01 said:


> Hi,I need some help with a satellite dish in a property I have just purchased. I am using an old Sky box & can see all of the UK channels listed with todays date & the correct time but if I select most l see the message 'no satellite signal being received'.I can select & watch Sky news, Bloomberg, CNBC, CNN & CCTV. Any help with pointing me or the dish in the right direction would be appreciated.


Hello

Perhaps you may take the time to mention why you are in Portugal but want UK TV ?

Ericski.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

dogwalker01 said:


> ... Any help with pointing me or the dish in the right direction would be appreciated.


Without more details, the probable answer is that you'll need to move the dish nearer to the UK. Assuming you are outside the area that can receive UK TV by satellite, you will need to look for alternative sources of English-language TV, such as IPTV.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Strontium said:


> Hello
> 
> Perhaps you may take the time to mention why you are in Portugal but want UK TV ?
> 
> Ericski.


How exactly is this relevant to the OPs question?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RichardHenshall said:


> Without more details, the probable answer is that you'll need to move the dish nearer to the UK. Assuming you are outside the area that can receive UK TV by satellite, you will need to look for alternative sources of English-language TV, such as IPTV.


I think the OP was looking for a more technical answer! - like dish realignment, bigger dish, new LNB etc!
Hopefully, one of the satellite experts will be along to answer your question properly.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> I think the OP was looking for a more technical answer! - like dish realignment, bigger dish, new LNB etc! ...


My answer was a technical answer and contained useful advice that is relevant to at least half of Portugal - your suggestions may apply in the other (northern) half.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Satellite TV is a royal pain the arse here & to get it properly you really need a huge dish but the good news is you don't need satellite TV if you've got a half decent internet connection. 

You can get all the UK TV channels online via filmon, viewabroad or any of the other sites that offer the same service and you can get endless on demand TV & movies (including the newest) from kodi.com or endless scheduled programmes including Sky from mobdro.com (onto your android device)

Some people will claim kodi and/or mobdro are illegal but they've been running for a number of years & no-one has been prosecuted so I reckon it's not a problem.

There are companies out there that'll offer to sell you some kind of package and/or decoder to give you that same UK TV I mentioned in my first para (usually for about £100 a year or so) but these are no better than the free packages and in my opnion not far off of being a scam to sell you something you can get for nothing. 

Once you have whatever programme you want onto your laptop or android you can hook it up to your TV via a HDML or other cable or via a chromecast unit......... I found out & started using a chromecast just yesterday (to watch the rugby) & it worked an absolute treat. 

If you're getting the channels you mention you probably won't achieve much more unless you go to a much bigger dish and possibly not even then depending on your location.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

travelling-man;
If you're getting the channels you mention you probably won't achieve much more unless you go to a much bigger dish and possibly not even then depending on your location. :([/QUOTE said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you mean something like Jodrell Bank that's got a nice big dish.
> 
> Fred


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

This is the spot beam for SKY on Astra 2G - you can quickly see why the programming doesn't work in Portugal 










The reason why just a few channels are still visible is because they are on older satellites with a bigger footprint. As these satellites burn out and are replaced there will be fewer channels still.

IPTV is the way to go, do a search

Good Signal at Jodrell Bank - it's near Manchester in the centre of the map but its still only a 13m dish and theoretically still not big enough to pull in enough signal if relocated to Faro. With a dish that size costing millions and an IPTV box costing €50 it means its time to forget standard UKTV reception with a dish.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you mean something like Jodrell Bank that's got a nice big dish.
> 
> Fred


You're not far wrong....... a friend of mine has a dish that's at least 4 metres across & I get about 10 times more channels including free on demand movies with just my laptop, a fibre optic connection & a chromecast. lol!


----------



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks to everybody for all of the useful replies & information.I am in Carvoeiro in the Algarve. The dish is 120cm which is the same size or larger than dishes on properties close to me but from the replies sounds like I will have to abandon it & move to IPTV. Once again thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Denc (Jun 28, 2012)

You don't need a fibre connection for TV over the internet. 

I do quite nicely with a 4G MiFi router and Kodi.

I tend to stream movies and TV in SD, which looks OK on a 40in TV and I don't tend to suffer any buffering.

NOS do a PAYG 4G SIM with unlimited data allowance (I've never been capped an use 45Gb per month) - it works out about €1 a day. I get 20Mbit which is fine. Vodafone and MEO probably also do a PAYG deal, but the chap that sold me the NOS SIM said theirs was easiest as it would just work without any messing.

A contract would be cheaper, but contracts tend to have 2year tie-ins for both ADSL and Mobile.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Denc said:


> You don't need a fibre connection for TV over the internet.
> 
> I do quite nicely with a 4G MiFi router and Kodi.
> 
> ...


That's good news but doesn't it eat up your limit fairly quickly? 

Also, FWIW, Meo now offer some packages without contract so you can turn it off when returning to the UK etc........ They're now also offering packages without all that useless TV as well. - Not sure how new that is though.


----------



## Denc (Jun 28, 2012)

..no - the 4G package called Kangaru XL offers unlimited data on 4G (you pay for days of use, not a set amount of data) - so IPTV doesn't eat your limit.. as it is PAYG - there is no contract - and it is setup anonymously, no need to register..
..a fixed line ADSL or fibre connection would probably be better.. but this is instant and no need to wait for an installation engineer..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sadly 4g is not available in all areas.i know that it is certainly not available where we are.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Den

Can I ask what sort of speed you get on your 4G MiFi router please?


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

I am using an Amazon Fire stick with "Absolute iptv" on it. £75 a year and has over 1100 channels and a EPG. Rock solid picture with no buffering or lagging, you just need 8mhz broadband


----------

